# ten cent Clapton coil jig



## kev mac (13/11/16)

I know other forum members have seen the YouTube video "homemade Clapton coil jig" where a clothespin is used to make a coil jig.Well I made one copying the video in about 10 minutes and spun a foot of perfect Clapton wire in about 2minutes. Admittedly not the most adept builder l will once more say if I can do it any one can.Try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/16)

This video @kev mac?


----------



## blujeenz (13/11/16)

Heres a variation using magnets for the swivel end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (13/11/16)

Well then, ,my mom is about to lose a few "washing pegs"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/11/16)

Now that looks easy enough for even me to try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (13/11/16)

Andre said:


> This video @kev mac?



That is the one Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Heres a variation using magnets for the swivel end.



I watched this one too,very clever indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

